# Is this from wax moths?



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

It just looks like torn up cells to me. I see some black specks but I can't tell from the picture what they are. If it is from wax moths it's very minor damage. Looks more like its from robbing to me, or you tore the comb when you removed the frame where some burr comb was stuck to the next frame.


----------



## mibeenoob (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes that appears to be wax moths.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I see mold and spot of broken comb...Not consistent with wax moth in my experience. You may need more ventilation.


----------



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

If it was wax moth you would know right away!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Looks like just some comb that got scraped while pulling the frame. There is some darker material, but it doesn't look the right shape for wax moth frass. Maybe I could be more sure if I could see it better, but it looks more like ashes from the smoker...


----------



## ShizzleTrizzle (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you all for the responses! I tried to zoom in closer so you can see better. If it changes your opinions at all let me know!


----------



## Matt F (Oct 7, 2014)

You've got mold on the comb, you need more ventilation. Not sure why the nectar is white in the cells? Maybe it's starting to mold as well? Doesn't look like moths to me.


----------



## ShizzleTrizzle (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. This hive has a top entrance that is about 6" long and a standard bottom entrance (and a quilt box). Both entrances were reduced prior to this pic but that day I opened them up. They are now both about 6" and the quilt box is still on. Hopefully that helps with the ventilation.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

That got bumped from below, more than likely during a manipulation. Notice how all the damaged comb is pointed up? That would happen when the frame was pushed back down. Wax moths leave webbing and lots of it.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Would anyone other than me consider removing the quilt to improve ventilation? Thing about the mold is that the mold will probably always remain there, even after you fix the lack of ventilation.


----------

